# Backup Tape



## narcotico (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello.

I need to do backups from a entire system to a tape and to other server.

I've read the handbook and manuals over the net but the backup's tapes are new for me and I don't have anything very clear.

First of all and the most important: How can I check if the tape is inserted in the server?

I use FreeBSD 8 and the device:

```
sa0: <HP C1537A L706> Removable Sequential Access SCSI-2 device
```

When I run `mt -f /dev/sa0 status` or `mt -f /dev/sa0 rewind` I get:

```
mt: /dev/nsa0: Device not configured
```

Thanks.


----------

